# Quai d'Orsay...



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a box of Claros on the way. Can anyone tell me what to expect? Any fans of this line here? Aging potential etc.? Thanks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm on my third box...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They reak of awesomeness. I have 8 boxes of coronas put away...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'm on my third box...


What can you expect? For starters, you can expect Dave to sneak into your house trying to find where you've stashed these.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

I bought a box based on opinions here on CS and I have not been disappointed-They smell great pre light and smoke very well right away-I will have to buy more if I expect to get any age on them as this box is almost gone.


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

I have always wanted to try Quai d'Orsay, but I can't find the place over the internet where they have them on stock (and none locally that have it), they're always out of it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

sgt_etool said:


> I have always wanted to try Quai d'Orsay, but I can't find the place over the internet where they have them on stock (and none locally that have it), they're always out of it. Any advice where to go and purchase them. Thank you in advance!


Might want to give the stickies a read, your not suppossed to post such requests :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> I have a box of Claros on the way. Can anyone tell me what to expect? Any fans of this line here? Aging potential etc.? Thanks.


Typical of QdO line, mild but full of flavor. Just how I like them. I smoke this every morning. Aging potential - very good question.


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> Might want to give the stickies a read, your not suppossed to post such requests :tu


I apologize, totally forgot that it's a Cube cigar.

I have read the stickies before in the FNG section - just an FNG error.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148600


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

sgt_etool said:


> I apologize, totally forgot that it's a Cube cigar.
> 
> I have read the stickies before in the FNG section - just an FNG error.


No worries


----------



## sgt_etool (Feb 20, 2008)

burninator said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148600


Thank you. :tu



virtualsmitty said:


> No worries


Thank you for being understanding.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Cadillac said:


> Aging potential etc.? Thanks.


Aging potential is zero, after you smoke one...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I like 'em


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Great...sounds like yet another one I need to check out.

Maybe I could sell a kidney....better yet I can sell someone ELSE'S kidney...always good to have a plan...:tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, they don't suck ...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> I have a box of Claros on the way. Can anyone tell me what to expect? Any fans of this line here? Aging potential etc.? Thanks.


Very amazing cigar, the fresh ones are medium bodied and have floral notes mixed in with honey. I love them


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

raisin said:


> Aging potential is zero, after you smoke one...


:r

That's _exactly_ what I was thinking!!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I have one resting at the moment (my first). It shall be torched once the weather gets nicer. :ss


----------



## gregc (Mar 27, 2008)

I can tell you exactly what to expect!
Expect me to be insanely jealous....
Enjoy em~


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

raisin said:


> Aging potential is zero, after you smoke one...


Therein lies the difficulty. Not many coronas you can buy in a cedar box anymore. These are richer in flavor and nuance than their reputation.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Funniest thing. This picture popped up on my Hard Drive recently. Filename says it is from '01

Weird :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Funniest thing. This picture popped up on my Hard Drive recently. Filename says it is from '01
> 
> Weird :ss


That is weird. :tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Smoking an '01 right now. I just love these things. As stated earlier, these are rich. I'd classify this as mild bodied but full flavored. The flavor complexity is wonderful. I hope you enjoy your.... let us know your thoughts when you get around to smoking one!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Funniest thing. This picture popped up on my Hard Drive recently. Filename says it is from '01


Your computer probably has a virus...... originated in Cuba.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

wij said:


> Your computer probably has a virus...... originated in Cuba.


I hope You don't catch it.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. The box will indeed be from '01. I can barely wait now. Glad you guys don't know my address. Last thing I need is a crowd around my mailbox! :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

No has mentioned the Imperiales?

That is a grand bland cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> No has mentioned the Imperiales?
> 
> That is a grand bland cigar.


The coronas I think are very rich and balanced, the imperiales I find long and boring.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> The coronas I think are very rich and balanced, the imperiales I find long and boring.


Ya, I agree on the few Imperiales I have had. First class, but dull...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I just had my first and only QdO . Very nice cigar , plenty of flavor and nice and mild after lunch . Definite floral notes were present . Thanks Raisin ! :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> No has mentioned the Imperiales?
> 
> That is a grand bland cigar.


Interesting is what I would call them.
No regrets.
Just very medium/mild but flavorful.
Different is a good word.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Interesting is what I would call them.
> No regrets.
> Just very medium/mild but flavorful.
> Different is a good word.


Different, hmmm. I suppose, and they are hardly in a inexpensive cigar, perhaps one of the most expensive Churchills in the Habanos portfolio. I love the construction and presentation.

Will have to revisit some time soon. I do not have a box, but a friend has.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Okay, okay! Enough already. I ordered a box.

Did QdO become the flavour de jour all of a sudden? I swear I had never seen much written about them until the last month or two and now it seems like they're everywhere I turn.

I'm looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Different, hmmm. I suppose, and they are hardly in a inexpensive cigar, perhaps one of the most expensive Churchills in the Habanos portfolio. I love the construction and presentation.
> 
> Will have to revisit some time soon. I do not have a box, but a friend has.


They are definitely not cheap but can be had in the $300 range for a box.
Esplendidos are much more than that, closer to $400.

These guys are very different in not only the taste but also the look.
The wrapper has a very unique color compared to most Cubans.

I have done one of the Coronas that I recall and I would say the Imperiales is milder, just slightly. Definitely not a cigar for someone who likes a punch but definitely a cigar worth having.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I have done one of the Coronas that I recall and I would say the Imperiales is milder, just slightly. Definitely not a cigar for someone who likes a punch but definitely a cigar worth having.


I agree. I find them milder, as well. I think that the coronas are typically more interesting, but the imperiales certainly aren't bad.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quai d'Orsay:


MRN said:


> Quai d'Orsay cigars are characterised by mild _toasted_ tobacco taste and faint sugary sweetness, with superimposed subtle herbaceous flavours. All models are very similar in taste, except for Panatelas, in which the herbaceous flavours overwhelm as the main impression.


Claro:


MRN said:


> Mild, refreshing, pleasant. Typical Quai d'Orsay taste. Strength 2/5. Minimum aging of 2 years recommended.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Quai d'Orsay:
> 
> Claro:


What does MRN know about Cubans?:r
He never met me so that is proof he doesn't know them all.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

All this QDO talk makes a deal i saw real tempting :dr but i'm not a fan of mild smokes so we'll see.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

butterbeezy said:


> All this QDO talk makes a deal i saw real tempting :dr but i'm not a fan of mild smokes so we'll see.


If the deal you are talking about, is the deal I am thinking about, it's the deal that should be on its merry way to my neck of the woods on a two BOTL, two box split.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Blueface said:


> If the deal you are talking about, is the deal I am thinking about, it's the deal that should be on its merry way to my neck of the woods on a two BOTL, two box split.


That's them :tu Oh the temptation :mn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

butterbeezy said:


> That's them :tu Oh the temptation :mn


Do what I did.
Find someone you know to get one box and you get the other.
For that price, how can you go wrong? No way to say no to that.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr:tu:tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Do what I did.
> Find someone you know to get one box and you get the other.
> For that price, how can you go wrong? No way to say no to that.


That's the best way to do it! :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> They are definitely not cheap but can be had in the $300 range for a box.
> Esplendidos are much more than that, closer to $400.
> 
> These guys are very different in not only the taste but also the look.
> The wrapper has a very unique color compared to most Cubans.


The box I am familiar with has a chocolate colored wrapper, but not maduro in any sense. Esplendidos is the most expensive Churchill. I do not think the Imperiales is worth $300+ (would pick Sir Winstons any day), but if you have them all, you need the Imperiales to fill in the gaps.

*What's the newest Imperiales box code you have seen?*


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the Corona Claro and the Gran Coronas a lot. The 01's are good and solid med body not too mild. The Panatelas are nice also. Don't care for the Imperials. Too mild for me.


----------

